# Hi there



## pete1964 (Jan 24, 2009)

Hi there, i have just bought a 03 plate 225 in grey (not sure of correct colour title) and pick it up on either Friday 30th or Monday 02nd. I have previously owned a Passat 1.8t, so am not a novice to this engine, but none the less I am looking forward to it with all that extra power. While i am awaiting picking up the car I am having the cambelt & water pump changed as a precaution. It has Audi service history but after contacting them they can't say for definate that the cam belt has been changed....doh. Oh well, counting down the days with eager anticipation...
Pete


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome next step join the TTOC www.ttoc.co.uk


----------



## Mike753TT (Jan 2, 2008)

Enjoy the car and be prepared to get the credit card out for mods :wink:


----------



## triplefan (Sep 3, 2008)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Welcome 8)


----------



## pete1964 (Jan 24, 2009)

Thanks for the reception folks. Looking forward to owning the TT (so is my wife .... lol)
Pete B


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

You will not be disappointed! (neither will your wife!) Welcome to the forum


----------



## pete1964 (Jan 24, 2009)

just had a call from the garage that the car is at, it ran out of petrol on the way to being mot'd even though it was showing half a tank of fuel.....lol. Looks like the dreaded pod needs changing. Just glad that I hadn't picked it up yet !!!


----------

